# Fishing in Sept



## CMW (Jul 25, 2003)

Hi, from Texas. I am going to be in Myrtle Beach the first week in Sept. and would like to know what might be biting that time of the year. I am a fish and release guy 99% of the time so I am not picky about what I catch. Just love to surf/pier fish. Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks,
CMW


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Go to 2nd Ave pier. You will not be disappointed. If you get there at the right time, you might get to see the fall king mackerel tournament. Look for the 2nd Ave thread on this board and it'll link you to all the fun!


----------



## CMW (Jul 25, 2003)

Thank you for the info. One more question. In reading some of the postings on this board, I noted that shark fishing is baned. What happens if you are surf fishing (normal rig not for catching shark) and you pull a small one in. I always just turn them loose after I get the hook out. Are we really suppose to cut the line and not land them? Sounds sort of goffie to me.

Again thanks for the info.

CMW


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

There's an unwritten rule, if you can bring it up on your own and toss it back, not a problem. As long as you don't set up a 9/0 Penn and aren't obviously shark fishing, you'll be ok. 2nd Avenue is pretty cool about that whole thing.


----------



## tigerbytes1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*2nd Ave. vs. Garden City pier*

Emanuel - Why 2nd Ave. pier? I thought you were a Garden City guy - it just seems Garden City is a little nicer pier to me. Doesn't Garden City also have a Mackeral Tournament? By the way, I saw your pic posted at the pier this summer (or at least I think it was you) - what a fish. Congrats.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm split on the two. When it comes to facilities, I like the lights at Garden City and the bar on the end. However, when I go to 2nd Avenue, I know alot of the people there including the owner's son. They also treat me really well, and that makes one hell of a difference to me.


----------

